# New Application Developer



## angelo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi there, this is the best forum I have ever see about Australians' informatiions.

I am a software developer with 7 years experience. I work with C#, WPF, WCF, VB6, PHP, SQL, T-SQL, MySQL. 

I am looking for:
_ sponsorship 
_ recruiters contact to meet when I'll be there (probably from the mi January 2011)

Hope to get some contact.

Angelo


----------

